# Earthquake Anyone



## picusld (Aug 23, 2011)

Just sat through my first one.

Felt like someone was running large machinery outside.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 23, 2011)

Photo of the devastation...

http://www.grist.org/list/2011-08-23-photo...oast-earthquake


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 23, 2011)

my first was a couple years ago. well it was one larger one then 2 aftershocks. I was in an elevator for one of the aftershock ones...crazy.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 23, 2011)

Funny Va 'quake reactions...

"In LA we rock our babies with 6.3s. 5.9 was nothing so settle down New York"

"OK. Even God is pissed off at Washington now"

"Clearly, this is a sign God wants more budget cuts and austerity"


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm pissed. Missed my first earthquake. I was driving back from a project site and felt nothing.

I did get back into the building and greet everyone with the ... "Hey! What's shakin?"


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 23, 2011)

I didn't feel anything here, but Mrs. Ble felt the floor shaking at home. I still haven't felt an earthquake, not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 23, 2011)

Major Highway said:


> First one for me, it was uncomfortable, but I wouldn't say scary. One of the guys in my office used to live in Cali, and he was the first to yell... "Earthquake, stand under the door frames."


He probably expected it to get worse.

Of course, you realize - it COULD be a foreshock for a nastier quake. And then all of us joking about it will feel bad.

But not for long. I mean, some of these jokes are just GOLD.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 23, 2011)

Major, this is your fault.

Take back all that you said before it is too late!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 23, 2011)

If they had an earthquake that swallowed up a joint session of congress while the POTUS was speaking I would then start going to church (more often)


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 23, 2011)

I see that there are some concerns that the Washington Monument might be tilting.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 23, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> If they had an earthquake that swallowed up a joint session of congress while the POTUS was speaking I would then start going to church (more often)


And then a hurricane came and...

View attachment 4587


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 23, 2011)

Felt it in Atlanta.

Everyone scoffed at me when I said, Hey I think that was an earthquake.

Five minutes later, it came over the news-wire and they still denied me.

It was a very subtle rocking, but I felt it.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 23, 2011)

Wolverine said:


> Felt it in Atlanta.
> Everyone scoffed at me when I said, Hey I think that was an earthquake.
> 
> Five minutes later, it came over the news-wire and they still denied me.
> ...


are you sure that wasn't your neighbor passing gas? &lt;_&lt;


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 23, 2011)

I felt one about 3 or 4 years ago in Louisville. I was asleep and was awakened to some pretty decent movement. I thought I had dreamed it until I saw the news reports the next morning.

There is a fault line near the corner of Kentucky, Tennessee, and Missouri (New Madrid fault). In 1811 and 1812, there were a series of large quakes (7.0 to 8.6) in the area that were felt as far away as Washington DC.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 23, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> I see that there are some concerns that the Washington Monument might be tilting.


Fox news publicity stunt. Two Fox reporters and a so called seismic expert hired by Fox too are the only ones saying that.

BASHTARDS!!!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 23, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I felt one about 3 or 4 years ago in Louisville. I was asleep and was awakened to some pretty decent movement. I thought I had dreamed it until I saw the news reports the next morning.
> There is a fault line near the corner of Kentucky, Tennessee, and Missouri (New Madrid fault). In 1811 and 1812, there were a series of large quakes (7.0 to 8.6) in the area that were felt as far away as Washington DC.


Thats the same one i felt. The center was near west salem, IL


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 23, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> Fox news publicity stunt. Two Fox reporters and a so called seismic expert hired by Fox too are the only ones saying that.
> 
> 
> BASHTARDS!!!!!


It's being reported by WABC, which is an ABC station, not Fox.

just sayin'


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 23, 2011)

Felt nothing 20 miles west of Boston.


----------



## csb (Aug 23, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> I see that there are some concerns that the Washington Monument might be tilting.


How has PE-ness not weighed in on this?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 24, 2011)

I work near a quarry, so I disregard any tremors. My wife said a table lamp in the computer room was trembling pretty good. She attributed it to a truck driving by until she heard the news.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 24, 2011)

csb said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I see that there are some concerns that the Washington Monument might be tilting.
> ...


His game is really sagging lately.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 24, 2011)

^^ It seems that he has been having trouble getting on top of things lately.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 24, 2011)

^^Yeah, but after a beating, he rises to the occasion.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 24, 2011)

He doesn't poke his head in and say hi that much anymore.


----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't want to have to get a seismic license. I hear it takes forever to hear back from the board.


----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh man...can it be fixed with duct tape?

http://news.yahoo.com/washington-monument-...-021629839.html


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 24, 2011)

csb said:


> Oh man...can it be fixed with duct tape?
> http://news.yahoo.com/washington-monument-...-021629839.html


The first article I read said "some cracks"... it reminded me of how homeowners will call engineers about every little crack in their floor or concrete wall, so I was sitting there thinking "wait, concrete cracked? And the problem is..?"

Not to say it couldn't be significant cracks - that's very possible - but people without training, in my experience, will frequently get excited about damage that is in no way structurally important.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 24, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man...can it be fixed with duct tape?
> ...


You are probably right but; Do you think they are going to take any chances there?


----------



## pbrme (Aug 24, 2011)

One night in the summer of 05, while on a project in Montana, an earthquake hit and made me feel like a little girl. I was fighting a cold and decided to chug a bunch of nighttime syrup before bed. As I was just starting to drift off, my upstairs apt. started to shake, and in a semi-hallucinagenic state It seamed as though ktulu itself was ripping open a portal in my bedroom. I clenched the blankets around my head so tight for what seemed like an hour, found out the next day it was 5.6 100 mi. away. You should get carded for cough syrup, it is the shiite.


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 24, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> You are probably right but; Do you think they are going to take any chances there?


No, and they shouldn't - it absolutely should be investigated. I'm just laughing at the news coverage of it, and how it's in panic mode about a few cracks.

I just hope that the follow the Engineer's instincts and calculations: If it needs repairs, repair. If it doesn't, leave it alone.


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 24, 2011)

Pink_Floyd47 said:


> One night in the summer of 05, while on a project in Montana, an earthquake hit and made me feel like a little girl. I was fighting a cold and decided to chug a bunch of nighttime syrup before bed. As I was just starting to drift off, my upstairs apt. started to shake, and in a semi-hallucinagenic state It seamed as though ktulu itself was ripping open a portal in my bedroom. I clenched the blankets around my head so tight for what seemed like an hour, found out the next day it was 5.6 100 mi. away. You should get carded for cough syrup, it is the shiite.


Back when I was a kid, I slept through a quake while sick. My dream? I was in a 3d Tetris game, with blocks falling quickly all around me, slamming into the ground and making it shake.


----------



## NCcarguy (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm on the second floor of a 100 year old building, and we were rocking pretty good....I sat very still trying to determine what my excape route would be. Still pretty cool though, it was my first one. Now on to the Hurricane!


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 24, 2011)

NCcarguy said:


> Now on to the Hurricane!


:woot:


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 24, 2011)

NCcarguy said:


> I'm on the second floor of a 100 year old building, and we were rocking pretty good....I sat very still trying to determine what my excape route would be. Still pretty cool though, it was my first one. Now on to the Hurricane!


It looks like steering to the East. Hopefully will not make landfall and will only be a "rain storm".Praying for all of you in the East coast. My friends, hurricanes are not to be taken lightly. They are nasty, and very powerful.


----------



## Undertaker (Aug 24, 2011)

It was felt here in Ohio. Don't know. I was driving at the time it happened.


----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2011)

Undertaker! Long time no see!


----------



## Undertaker (Aug 24, 2011)

csb said:


> Undertaker! Long time no see!


Was down and under but now can see the light.


----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## Undertaker (Aug 24, 2011)

csb said:


> Yay!


Was out for a long time. Whats new around here?Too many pages of unread posts and I suffer of intelligent laziness.


----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't try to catch up. Trust me. Just jump in new.


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 24, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > You are probably right but; Do you think they are going to take any chances there?
> ...


http://www.wjla.com/articles/2011/08/washi...wide-65591.html

OK, now a 4' x 1" crack, that sounds like it's something that needs repair. Assuming that it's not just a 1" section of spiderweb-cracked concrete.


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 25, 2011)

I was in a briefing room when we got the first reports on the BBC. My wife grabbed my daughter as soon as the house started to shake. My daughter looked at her like she was crazy and kept eating her snack.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 25, 2011)

csb said:


> Oh man...can it be fixed with duct tape?
> http://news.yahoo.com/washington-monument-...-021629839.html



Here's a pic of said crack.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2011)

at least it isn't a picture of a butt


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 25, 2011)

Or drugs...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 25, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> at least it isn't a picture of a butt


This is.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 25, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Or drugs...


You mean this:


----------



## csb (Aug 25, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man...can it be fixed with duct tape?
> ...


That might be too big for duct tape. They should try this:


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 25, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > at least it isn't a picture of a butt
> ...


oh sure. get me hooked on crack while I'm at work


----------



## Slugger926 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Quake hit the NE shortly after I was in the air back home. That is what the NE gets for the Unions trying to kill me and my co-workers during their strike. :construction:


----------



## envirotex (Sep 27, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man...can it be fixed with duct tape?
> ...



Engineers have the coolest jobs.

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/09/27/us/washi...onument-repair/


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2011)

envirotex said:


> Engineers have the coolest jobs.
> http://edition.cnn.com/2011/09/27/us/washi...onument-repair/


Hmm....wasn't aware that engineers knew how to rappel. I must have missed that class since I don't recall it being part of the curriculum.  Certainly cool though.


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 27, 2011)

&lt;-- Engineer who knows how to rappel, and even took a college class (rockclimbing) in it.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 27, 2011)

&lt;----- Engineer who thinks you would have to be bat-shit crazy to do this, but then again, I'm scared of heights.


----------



## csb (Sep 27, 2011)

^ What he said. I got a little nauseous just thinking about it.


----------



## Exception Collection (Sep 27, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> &lt;----- Engineer who thinks you would have to be bat-shit crazy to do this, but then again, I'm scared of heights.


&lt;----- agrees in all particulars. I can barely stand to climb an 8' tall portable ladder. Oddly, I can look out over a 50 story drop without issues.


----------

